# Spots on belly?



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

Jasper seems to be getting more spots (kind of like liver spots) on the part of his belly that doesn't have fur. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Can you post pictures? Often this is just pigment, which is a good thing.


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

Can I post a pic directly from my computer?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

yes, click on "Go Advanced" and then click on the Clip to attach pictures.


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry it's upside down


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

That looks like it might be a resolving mild puppy pyoderma, which is not a big deal and is super common in puppies. If so, it's a bacterial infection in the superficial layers of the skin that they can get from lying in the dirt or the grass, and this looks like the end stages of it. Did the spots start out pink or red and then turn dark? Like, in the lower right near the tip of his penis, it looks like they are red. If they started out this way and then turned dark, I'd say it's puppy pyometra. It usually goes away by itself, but if it's severe they might treat with a round of antibiotics.

Anyone else have a different take on this?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Is he itchy and trying to lick the area? I think Dana Runs is probably right. I can think of a couple ways to treat at home, but since it's a little one, it might be best to get him to a vet. If the recommends steroids though... I'd probably say no. Antibiotics and an ointment yes. That's just my prejudice against the big S drugs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Could be staph. You may want the Vet to take a look at it.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella had a spot like that. Vet said it was nothing when I had taken her for one of her vaccinations. Went away at some point. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

Murphy had these spots as well, although his were mostly red. The vet said it was a bacterial infection that was very common in puppies. He was on antibiotics for the past two weeks and it has mostly cleared up. I'm not sure if its the same thing, but just looks a lot like what Murph had


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

I think that the photo is somewhat misleading. He doesn't have any red patches, spots or raised bumps. The spots are dark and look like his belly was splashed with mud (but they don't wash off). Does that still indicate the infections that you indicated?


----------



## momofjasper (Jan 1, 2014)

and they are not itchy either...


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

No, that really doesn't sound like what he had. His weren't itchy either, but they were definite raised, red bumps. Sorry I couldn't help, hopefully someone more experienced will know!


----------

